# Best Camping Tents Buying Guide



## toumix23 (Aug 9, 2017)

Whether it’s for recreational or professional use, you can’t compromise on a tent’s quality since you can’t compromise on shelter and protection. For the best experience, you need quality tent. If you don’t know what makes a tent a good quality tent, your money will go in vain for sure.

For the best investment, you need to know what you need to look for and what makes things best or worst. Don’t worry! It’s not a rocket science. Just read and follow the following tips. We have discussed everything you need to know to choose the best camping tents in the marker.



Recreational or Professional: Why do you need the tent? The first thing you should ask yourself. A lot of things depend on this decision. The tents made for recreational use only include the basic features a non-professional camper would need for camping. Another important thing about these tents is, their structure is formed keeping general people’s ability in mind. An amateur person can easily set those tents up. Moreover, these tents are cheaper than professional camping tents.
On the other hand, professional camping tents come with complex structure. Only professionals can set them up and that requires a little practice as well. These tents include special features for particular operations. They are pretty expensive too. So ask yourself, do you want a tent for recreational fun or some serious camping? The answer will lead you to the perfect tent.

The Size: Now, the tents come in different sizes. Some are made for a single person, some are built for two and there are large tents for six or eight people as well. So how many people you’re going camping with? The number will help you to determine the right size. Because if you’re not fully aware, you may end up purchasing a four-person tent and try to shove seven people inside. That’ll never work.
The Ventilation System: There should be no compromise about ventilation. Lack of proper ventilation affects our respiratory system. And along with breathing difficulty and suffocating, it ruins the mood too. Plus, if there’s no proper ventilation process, the tent consumes the heat from outside and the inside becomes disturbingly hot. So, you mustn’t forget to check the ventilation system of a tent – what kind of feature does it have for smooth airflow?
About the Weather: Weather is a matter of big concern when you’re camping somewhere. Because the sunlight or rain can affect your camping time to time. And sometimes, some tents fail to stand against a strong wind or storm. Lightning poses a threat too. So check the tents to see what features they hold for the protection against certain weather problems. Your convenience and safety depend on it.
Screens and Windows: There are some tents in the market that are stable and provides with strong protection against any natural calamity. But at the same time, they fail to ensure camper’s utter convenience. How? They completely get sealed when you zip the door up or don’t include any window. Even if they do, it doesn’t help much in rain when you need some mesh screen. So for a healthy stay, you should only buy tents with windows, and mesh screen.
Don’t Go Cheap If Possible: Well, the whole thing depends on your budget actually. It’s not like cheap tents are not good. Some cheap tents are better than many pricey tents out there. But it’s better if you set your mind to spend a little extra. Because high-priced tents include more features than cheap tents and they have better facilities most of the time.
The Inside: Some tents come with great height, so that you can stand inside. But others are made for crawling in and sleeping. So if you buy a sleeping tent and complain about the center height not letting you stand inside, it’s really an invalid argument. Decide, which height will suit you the best.
Inspect Properly: Before buying, inspect the product properly. Check for manufacturing flaws, any leak, loose stitch, holes, and broken part. These things are needed to be inspected to avoid buying a faulty product.
Read the Reviews: Well, you can’t inspect the faults online. So it’d be better if you check the customer reviews to get an idea about the tent’s quality.
Return Policy: However, when you buy something online, there’s always a sheer possibility that you may receive a faulty product since you can’t see what you’re ordering exactly. So shop from the stores with a return policy. In case if they sent you a bad item, return policy will help you to replace it with a good one.
In short, be aware and be conscious about your purchase. That’s all you need to avoid an awful shopping experience.
Top 10 Best Selling Camping Tents 2017 -Reviews & Buyer's guide


----------



## Tplife (Nov 27, 2017)

The tents in that list are low-end junk. They're good if you are considering 1st-time camping in the summer and want to see if tenting is for you before you buy something of quality.


----------



## Mahaviratents (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi there,

are these ones really offer comfort?


----------



## daniellog (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey, we got some camping tents here in Spartan Camping & Sports.

https://spartancs.co

Inside the site, there is a 20% OFF. They have fibreglass and aluminium poles tents.

Hope we make you our next happy customer!


----------



## espeo23 (Jan 18, 2018)

I like the first two tents on this list, but the rest are pretty meh. https://top-twelve.com/best-camping-tents-2018/ Does anyone have any higher end tents that they recommend?


----------



## ireneviera (Jan 29, 2018)

Here is another list of 2 person camping tent that might be useful to you.


----------



## Jethrodean (Apr 17, 2018)

I really liked this napier truck tent reviews. Napier has a storm flap and it enhances privacy


----------



## posthuman (Aug 27, 2018)

I personally like the Coleman Sundome 4-Person Tent. It's lightweight and heavy duty at the same time. Used it many time both in good and bad weather conditions and never had any issues.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

I just purchased the Coleman Sundome Elite 6P. Getting ready for the first trip this weekend. Let you know how it did.

Past tents years ago I owned were eureka domes. I cannot remember size and model, one was a decent size, the other was a little smaller. So far I like the way my Coleman looks, initially, I like the features.


----------



## robert (Aug 28, 2018)

I really liked this Kodiak Canvas Truck Tent. One of the plus points of owning this tent is that you will not even have to sleep on tough cold ground since the bed will give you all kinds of protections that you will be needing.


----------



## dangeun (Feb 2, 2020)

I agree that a high-quality tent is very helpful to ensure a safe camping trip. This is especially important when we are camping in mountains and cold places. I prefer lightweight material but could last long and could protect me from cold or hot environment.


----------



## Daniel K. Ellison (Jan 4, 2020)

Here is another list of 10 person camping tent that might be useful to you.


----------



## CunningFox (Jul 26, 2019)

I've owned Coleman, Ozark Trail, Kelty, REI, and Marmot brand tents. I found the Kelty and REI brands to be a good balance of price and quality, with the Marmot being a little better (and correspondingly more expensive), with the Coleman and Ozark Trail only being good for limited fair weather car camping.

I echo the recommendation for getting multiple tents, rather than one big one, for six people. The only brands that make giant tents are either very cheap or very expensive, neither of which is desirable for the average camping hobbyist. It also gives you more flexibility, and lets you have "the parents' tent" and "the kids' tent(s).

Finally, if by "easy-up" you mean "take it out and it pops up", don't do it! Those things break if you look at them wrong. Just get one with a small number of poles. Pole clips are easier than sleeves, but both are fine if you know how to do it.

Since you mentioned REI, try to go to the store and speak with one of the employees about your needs. They tend to be fairly knowledgeable, and may be able to guide you better than we can. They're much better than the folks at the average sporting goods store, who don't necessarily focus on tents for outdoor camping.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2020)

Although summers on the verge, its is still too cold to camp with 3 season tent its is better to have 4 season tent. Moreover, it would be excellent investment on 4 season which you can get at reduced rate rather than buying next year.I'm still enjoy with these excellent cheap tents with stove jack http://campinggoal.com/cheap-tent-with-stove-jack/


----------



## philip hughes (Oct 15, 2020)

A truck can go anywhere and can park anywhere; designing a Truck Bed tent was a smart idea and is being used in the remotest countries of the world, not only by campers but off-roaders too. 

Kodiak is making rugged and comfortable tents for ten years now, and in this short span of time, it has outclassed many experienced outdoor companies. It is an American company that only manufactures Canvas tents. Kodiak Canvas Truck Bed Tent is one of its best-selling products


----------



## Camping4040 (Nov 2, 2020)

Very helpful for me.


----------



## Maria007 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very informative tent buying guide. Here are some best garden tents that can be used for camping too.


----------



## robertmarviny (Dec 15, 2020)

Well I can recommend from where i bought myself a camping tent. 
Check this refreshed list of Best Tents for Heavy Rain


----------



## robertmarviny (Dec 15, 2020)

Here's a list of 10 Best Tents For Heavy Rain . It might be useful.


----------



## joe_alan (Mar 19, 2021)

A comprehensive *tent type guide *is helpful before you buy a tent.


----------



## Monette (Mar 29, 2021)

I like Bosonshop’s tents. Installation is very convenient. It is UV resistant and can be used on the beach.


----------

